# Craftsman Lawn mower will not start PLEASE HELP!!



## javvaa1 (Mar 12, 2013)

My lawn mower is about a year old Craftsman 21" Model No. 247.37034. I pulled it out of the shed to cut the grass for the first time before spring. it worked fine but a little sluggish so I put some oil in it. I put the wrong oil in it because it was starting to smoke but I finished the back yard next thing I know I grabbed the wrong oil, 2 stroke oil!! so the next day it would not start. I tried to start it but it would not. I poured the oil out and poured 5w 30 and still no go. I ended up pouring it out twice and refilling it with the 5w 30 but nothing would happen no matter how many times I tried.

So the next day I take the air filter out the muffler and the spark plug out. the spark plug was completely black. cleaned it off with some steel wool and some some sand paper and it worked!!

so I used the water port to wash the deck wash system. ran the engine for a good two minutes + and turned it off...

Next day I go out to mow the front and now it doesn't turn over. I washed the same parts but this time it appears as the engine is spitting oil to the spark plug because it runs for about 10 seconds then it it turns off. everytime I look at the spark plug it looks dirty and I have to clean it only for it turn off after 10 seconds.. ANY SUGGESTIONS IS ARE VERY APPRECIATED!!!


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Well... I am certainly no small engine expert. But what you describe does not sound good. If it was mine...

I would empty the oil and the gas (recycle them of course). Look in the instruction manual and put in the recommended oil and fresh gas. 

See if you can start the motor. It may take a while to get the system cleaned out. Let it run for five minutes or so. If it has trouble starting, you might can put some engine starting fluid (as directed) to get it going. 

If it still isn't starting and will not run properly, I would carry it to a lawnmower repair shop and get an estimate. Or treat yourself to a new mower.


----------



## Paintman134 (Oct 13, 2012)

u used too light of motor oil , 2 stoke oil could have harmed rings , that would explian the deposits of oil/ carbon on plug , yry poring some marvel mystery oil in cly tru plug hole an turn motro over several times with plug screwed in a wire to plug off , hen drain oil out of motor an put 30w oij in it 5w30w is too thin ues only 10-30w in cold wether then switch to 30w in warm weather.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Check the oil level again. If its higher then the overfill line then its likely your float in the carb is stuck open and overnight gasoline drained into the cylender and past the rings and into the oil. this obviously thins the oil dangerously but can cause the smoking and fouled plug.
This can happen ovewinter if stored without fuel (float in down position) or with fuel if water contaminated fuel and froze and broke the float.


----------

